# Poll: Do you believe in God?



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

Pantheist and INFP.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I have an interest in the Japanese virgin of god,Shintoism, and Taoism. That's tempered with my interest in Buddhism. I have a harder time with Western Religion. Like Christianity, it's like you accept god into your life, you read the Bible, and you're done, and as an Artisan I really need to experience something to have it meaningful to me, and to me, Christianity says we don't want you to experience anything beyond what we tell you. Reading, the Bible has never really gelled with me. The eastern religions, I think are more centered on experiencing something, and giving you a philosophy. 

I, don't believe in God, but I also now believe there could be something out there we don't know. Also as a ESTP, what no poll option for SPs, on a thread about God? That's blasphemy! Sacrilegious! Ok, Martin Luther had 95 Thesis, posted, this is my complaint that needs posting. Include every type out there, not just the usual suspects of type boards, but, every type! Be humble when approaching these polls. Always remember for meat eaters, fish on Fridays, and for the vegetarians, Tofu Tuesdays. SPAM Saturdays for everyone else.


----------



## guriinii (Jul 16, 2014)

VertigoH said:


> Pantheist and INFP.


Interesting. So do you believe in all Gods then old and new.. I'm curious.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

No, I don't believe in God.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

guriinii said:


> Interesting. So do you believe in all Gods then old and new.. I'm curious.


It would be weird if she did, because that isn't really pantheism. It would be some form of irrational polytheism.


----------



## guriinii (Jul 16, 2014)

Madman said:


> It would be weird if she did, because that isn't really pantheism. It would be some form of irrational polytheism.


My apologies, I assumed 'all' because of the etymology of Pantheism.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

guriinii said:


> My apologies, I assumed 'all' because of the etymology of Pantheism.


No need for apologies....here we are all friends isn't that so? :tongue:


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

guriinii said:


> My apologies, I assumed 'all' because of the etymology of Pantheism.


A fair assumption, based on the etymology. @_Madman_ is right, no need to apologize! roud:

The "all" that the "pan-" refers to is not all gods, but rather literally everything. Pantheism is the belief that everything in the universe/cosmos is "god". For many pantheists, this means that nature (which is to say, everything that happens) is divine and is revered. Humans are not outside of or set apart from nature, nor are things that are created by humans. Pantheists do not believe that there is anything beyond the universe; no one omnipotent "creator" being; no single entity that is responsible for the world. "God" or divinity, for lack of a better word really, consists of everything in existence.


----------



## guriinii (Jul 16, 2014)

VertigoH said:


> The "all" that the "pan-" refers to is not all gods, but rather literally everything. Pantheism is the belief that everything in the universe/cosmos is "god". For many pantheists, this means that nature (which is to say, everything that happens) is divine and is revered. Humans are not outside of or set apart from nature, nor are things created by humans. Pantheists do not believe that there is anything beyond the universe; no one omnipotent "creator" being; no single entity that is responsible for the world. "God" or divinity, for lack of a better word really, consists of everything in existence.


Hm, I've never heard of this before. I think I need to ponder it a while. Over the last few years I have started to refer to the universe or nature as an entity. My love of nature and all things grand and wondrous with my dislike of religion or divinity or theisms are currently having a battle.. It may take me a week to process it but I think I like it and further reading is a must.


----------



## Aizhas (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't believe in god. Even if there was a god, he/she would be too cruel, maniacal and unjust for me to follow.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Pantheism: sexed up atheism.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

InsanityAware said:


> Not true, i don't believe in anything, thats why i am agnostic, i don't know if god exist or not, you cant be certain of it, i don't believe in something neither not believing in something.


Is english your first language? "i don't believe in anything, thats why i am agnostic" - not believing in anything is called being an atheist, being an agnostic is being open to both the possibility of god's existance and nonexistance as there is not enough scientifical proof to dismiss one or the other. "i don't believe in something neither not believing in something" - what?

Anyway, you still believe in something and you've proven my point exactly.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

The Force said:


> Is english your first language? "i don't believe in anything, thats why i am agnostic" - not believing in anything is called being an atheist, being an agnostic is being open to both the possibility of god's existance and nonexistance as there is not enough scientifical proof to dismiss one or the other. "i don't believe in something neither not believing in something" - what?
> 
> Anyway, you still believe in something and you've proven my point exactly.


believeing that god doesn't exist is believing in something, not believing is not saying that god exist or exists.

*And are you fucking blind? Read my fucking signature.*


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

InsanityAware said:


> believeing that god doesn't exist is believing in something, not believing is not saying that god exist or exists.
> 
> *And are you fucking blind? Read my fucking signature.*


Dude, get a fucking dictionary or something because you are completely unintelligible. Nothing you write makes any fucking sense. "not believing is not saying that god exist or exists." - what the fuck where you trying to say? This is going nowhere so I'll just let you marinate in your pleiad of brilliant ideas.


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

The Force said:


> Dude, get a fucking dictionary or something because you are completely unintelligible. Nothing you write makes any fucking sense. "not believing is not saying that god exist or exists." - what the fuck where you trying to say? This is going nowhere so I'll just let you marinate in your pleiad of brilliant ideas.


They told you they don't speak English. You're being very rude.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I apologize, I just... I just couldn't stop myself.


----------



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

IG/Pantheist

We have not really as a society cleared up well what the word God even means. However, most people would agree that "supreme being" qualify. As long as we accept the universe as one being, it would have to qualify as the supreme being considering all other beings are contained in it. The universe is one being because there are no closed systems from which nothing escapes or enters, and so there are no true "borders" inside of it. Therefore, if (and this is a big if) we accept that "God" means "supreme being" the universe (or, if you like the string theory vocabulary, omiverse) is itself God.

If you have some better definition of the word "God" I will be happy to tell you if I believe in what that definition says is God.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

It seems to be plausible that God exists.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Torn between 3 and 4. Maybe information is god.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Eckis said:


> They told you they don't speak English. You're being very rude.


If someone can't express ideas clearly in a certain language I'd encourage that person to not begin arguments that require a good amount of skill, if you're going to say my ideas are wrong I expect you to be able to give a presentable explanation and not just say "me no english" and run away.

Plus - "And are you fucking blind? Read my fucking signature" is quite rude, and I'm not going to advocate being nice to rude people.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't know , I think so - no - wait yes - I'm indecisive still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadako (Jul 27, 2014)

I've gone through some great life-changing events in the last couple of years which also influenced my religious belief (though rather slightly in comparison to other areas of interest).
Before, I was stubbornly atheistic, but now I am a true agnostic. 

INFJ / 4


----------



## RedRedo (Jul 8, 2014)

I admit I only skimmed, but what is "personal view of God" meant to be, given that a) there's already a "yes" option and all religious people have a personal view of who/what God really is, and b) there's already an "other" option if somehow neither yes, no, nor agnostic fits your beliefs?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes I believe, sometimes just looking at the world, the universe and beyond makes me wonder how someone could possibly not.


----------



## Blessedandhighlyfavored (Oct 27, 2013)

I absolutely believe in God as well as Jesus and the Holy Spirit. I am not ashamed to back my Daddy. I am a Christian but what I am not is religious. I hate religion. Religion in my opinion is a duty. I have experienced God throughout my life and have had great life altering things happen to me because I believe in Him 100 percent. God is the only person (Spirit) I put my trust in. I think a lot of people don't understand how to have a relationship with God and many were just taught wrong opinions about God. You have to know God for yourself and experience Him on a personal level. I think one major reason why people reject God is because the church as a whole has failed the people. Many blame God for things that He had no part in. Many think when something goes wrong that God is testing them. When God clearly tests no one. Many prayers go unanswered and because of this many stop believing and trusting God. They never consider the fact that there are different prayers for different situations. Prayer is a formula that if you do it right it will work every time. When done wrong, it won't .. Simple as that. When a child dies countless times I have heard God blamed for killing that child nothing could be further from the truth. God has been labeled as mean, a killer, tyrant, unjust , selfish the list goes on and on.. God is love, life, peace, health, joy, awesome and wonderful. I really don't know where I would be without Him! He is my everything! I went off on a tangent but it's ok because I am Kenya and I approve this message.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, I believe in God.


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

I am a NF with a personal view of God. (INFJ) 

You can label what I am as an Agnostic Theist. Which basically means:
1) I take the attitude of agnosticism, where I believe nothing is known by humans concerning the nature of our diety. (God) 
2) I still hold belief in theism, which is the belief that there is at least one diety. 

That's really just the clif notes way to explain how I feel about spirituality/religion. I respect most modern and past religions because I see how their texts often have moral themes people need to be taught. 

However, I just can't allow myself to only fixate on one possible religion when I want to look at it as many ways as possible. Because any God there is, is a hell of a lot smarter then any human. God has all perspectives I'd assume.


----------



## RedRedo (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't agree with the post above this, but that's a really interesting view.

I'm Christian. I don't have any proof--nobody in this thread has any proof--but if I were to stop believing, I'd be turning my back on a number of things that, while any given one of them could easily be explained away by an atheist, overall give me the impression that my God is real. And given the lack of proof, I also believe that my belief is a net positive. My religion is an extra step between me and doing a lot of things wrong. Everybody could benefit from that because we all have times when we know something is wrong, but we're going to do it anyway, but an extra reason not to would stop us. So I let the weight of a lifetime of small pieces of evidence be enough. God has always worked out for me in the past, and will in the future.

I prefer religion to non-religiousness, even in people outside my own religion. It's important to have an explicit set of morals that is outside yourself. Even if religions are open to interpretation, religious people should always have a clear idea of which interpretation they think is right, and why. So it still functions as a definition of right and wrong that comes from outside yourself, that won't ever change just because you want it to. Religion doesn't care what you feel like doing, or how you've rationalized that this one time is different and doesn't count the same way. It's written down, and the author is no longer around to argue with.

I guess that veered away a bit from if and why I believe. There aren't a lot of people who ask me that, who want to know why in any sense other than trying to debate me out of it. Other believers tend to be happy just to hear yes. God has helped me, and I'm not going to turn my back on that. Besides which, I did once, and regretted it. For me, being a non-believer is a brief phase I went through and would rather not have to remember or talk about. It would have been fair after that to just disappear from my life, but fortunately for us, God isn't always fair.

edit: Shit I forgot! ISTP, tentatively. I always test as INTP or INTJ and this post sure does show why.


----------



## skyrimorchestra (Jul 23, 2014)

ISTP > I believe that everything can be explained by science, but that doesn't mean there isn't magic. Just because it doesn't conform to our known laws doesn't mean it can't exist. For all we know, ghosts could be temporal echoes. We really just know fuck all about the universe.


----------



## chagak (Jul 31, 2014)

Agnostic.


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

INFP, and yes I definitely believe in God. I was raised Christian, and as I got into my teens I doubted the authenticity of Christianity. Why is that the superior religion? Are there not other paths to God? 

Sometimes I am unsure of my religion, but I do KNOW God is real. I have had many experiences where that has been proven to me.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I still believe in God but I went to church for the first time in like 3 years since it was part of my grandparent's 60th wedding anniversary celebration and just WOW!


----------



## Camsam66 (Aug 5, 2014)

Their no god, only physics.

Deal with it!

NT has spoken.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

God is real!

ESTP


----------



## 1987 (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't feel I have enough evidence either way to be able to believe there is a God _or _there isn't a God - at least in the sense of God the being. 'God' may very well simply be a metaphor for goodness, or something else that I might not have even considered, rather than a literal being. The possibilities are endless. I do think, though, that if God was a being, it would be kind of like a malevolent puppet master that gets its entertainment by making its own creations suffer.


----------



## leen3007 (Aug 17, 2014)

Honestly, I don't really know. My whole family is a religious people, and I'm afraid that I ain't one of them. I still go to church (even though I'm lazy as hell because I've to wake up so early. It's Sunday for crying out loud), I like to hear the priest (but only if they're funny and not strict; you know what I mean), but that's it. I don't pray (I used to do a quick pray but only when I'm about to eat, sshh), I don't read the bible if I don't go to church, I just don't do anything that a religious person would do. _(But I'm pretty sure I'm still a nice person though lol jk) _

I mean, I _think_ I believe in God, but sometimes I ask myself, "Does He _really_ exist?". Don't get me wrong, I want to believe in Him. I have some weird experiences about it. But―I'm sorry if I seem like a close-minded person―all of these religion wars over the world (and internet) makes me think about that thought. And uh, I still feel hurt when someone's insulting my religion because they think that their religion and 'god' is the best and the rightest.

It sounds like I'm that kind of lazy person who loses her faith. Hahaha hmmm


----------



## Maria00 (Jul 7, 2014)

Nop. Never have, never will.


----------



## zenithx (Jun 12, 2014)

I believe in one God which I think is the same God that is believed in all monotheistic religions. However, I'm a theist. I don't NOT believe in religion, but I don't identify with one specific religion either. Yes, I believe that God can interfere and I do believe in an afterlife and I do pray, but I'm more spiritual than religious. 

I think that all religions are same in their basic principles and any stupid rituals and rules after that, that cause the differences, are dogma. The main moral rules and values are what I find most important and I think religion should be an individual thing, not a state thing. 

I think it takes a lot more faith to be an atheist than it does to be agnostic/believer because to believe that a God *definitely* does not exist is a big leap when we look at all aspects of the world and ironically seems more illogical to me. I just can't understand how science and physics can lead someone to believe there is no God when it further confirms it for me and I love physics. I don't think science and God are seperate nor are evolution and God. Just because you explain how something is working does not explain how it came to be or with what _will_ it is working.

But I have respect for all


----------



## slugisen (Nov 26, 2014)

Nope. Even if god did exist, I would just call him out on his bullshit treatment of every single thing ^^


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

There are many undeniable proofs on God's existence most of the proofs I found through multiple researches I personally conducted . *INTJ*


----------



## Ziggurat (Jun 12, 2010)

Amacey said:


> There are many undeniable proofs on God's existence most of the proofs I found through multiple researches I personally conducted . *INTJ*


Lolwut? xD


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

Ziggurat said:


> Lolwut? xD


Just look at this cute kitten


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Agnostic, ISFP. I don't believe the existence of what most people perceive as "God" can be proven or disproven.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

My understanding is everybody is agnostic, as it is a position considering the knowledge. Agnostic refers to the acceptance of not having sufficient knowledge (evidence) to lay claim. For me, it is enough to say that as we sift through beliefs, we accept that none has real knowing enough to say there is or isn't a god. The only man I won't convince is a fideist.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

The older I get, the more a lot of the rituals people do and how they relegate their thinking to "God's plan" when things don't work out the more appalling it gets.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

They say the religious tend to believe due to emotional reasons, and the NF's and SF's have a majority of believers.

They say the atheists tend to not believe due to a lack of evidence, and ST and NT's show a majority not believing in their poll results.


----------



## Ziggurat (Jun 12, 2010)

Amacey said:


> Just look at this cute kitten
> View attachment 236730
> View attachment 236730


Ok you've gained my approval.


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

Atheist and anti-theist. The idea of a god who has complete control of my fate for eternity is terrifying.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Based on the poll so far, it seems that the T/F distinction is correlated with belief in God, regardless of whether one is S or N. Thanks for posting this, because I have been curious for a while.

I'm an INFP and a Christian. Naturally, I have my own take on it, and I interpret things through the filter of my own feelings and perceptions, because that is how I experience everything in my life.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Omnitheist NT. My views of God aren't what people conventionally accept, so personal view of God.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Amacey said:


> There are many undeniable proofs on God's existence most of the proofs I found through multiple researches I personally conducted . *INTJ*


Care to share your findings in detail?


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeezus said:


> Atheist and anti-theist. The idea of a god who has complete control of my fate for eternity is terrifying.


Does that mean you're going to create your own religion? After all, you're Yeezus Crust. I recommend you collaborate with Cheesus Crust.

Here's your first follower:


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Agnostic, ISFP. I don't believe the existence of what most people perceive as "God" can be proven or disproven.


For me, God=energy, and everything and everyone is part of God.


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

Aquamarine said:


> Care to share your findings in detail?


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

Amacey said:


>


Why is a white guy who grew up in the West speaking broken English in an Arabic accent? This is just funny.


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

God as defined in any religious scripture: no. But if we can define God any way we please, then it's simply a matter of preference and comfort.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

I do not believe in the god of Adam, Abraham, Issac, Moses, Jesus, Muhammad, Guru Nanak, or Baha'u'llah. I do not believe in Ahura Mazda. I do not believe that humans have immortal "souls". I do not believe that any organisms possess "spirits" or kama or manna or any similar notion. As for a conception like Vishnu, Krishna, Shiva, Brahma or any other deva being a symbolic representation of a universally pervasive force that created matter, then I guess that's a possibility. But, at the same time, I don't think there's a reason to call that god or to mold our understanding of the force to fit any existing religious system. 

I voted "No, I'm an NF". I guess I'm technically a "weak atheist". I don't _believe_ in any diety, but I don't _know _for certain whether any diety exists or not. I distinguish myself from a "strong agnostic" who might say it's impossible for humans to comprehend such matters and "weak agnostic" who admits to not knowing as well as being _unsure_ what to believe.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Aquamarine said:


> For me, God=energy, and everything and everyone is part of God.


I guess that's why I specified with "what most people perceive as God". It's a whole other ballpark when people talk of God as an energy. Or when people refer to God as something within _them_. That's not something I necessarily don't believe in. It's really interesting to consider.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I can't believe people still waste their time worrying about god and every atheist/religious person acting like someone losing/gaining their faith is some huge event worthy of commentary, of public spectacle, etc.


----------



## Booyou (Oct 5, 2014)

I've always wondered about superior energies and life in space since I was a child. But I do not believe in God.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l'll never telllllllll.

Hint: maybe not.

Ok, probably not.

OK FINE-not at all. No, no l don't.

l'll pretend to believe in it if l really like you, though.If it makes you happy. l don't really see it any differently than saying you like to watch a TV show you really don't or pretending to be interested when people talk about their dreams ad nausea-um. More so by omission or avoiding the topic in conversation than truly lying. , 

Also l don't really want to stop celebrating Christmas :happy:


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

Agnostic NF

I was raised Christian but it was so completely half-assed and I went to schools with people from all kinds of different religious/non-religious backgrounds.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I do,I have no idea who he is,what he does and why he does it,but I believe in him

NF(I think)


----------



## N o i r (Nov 22, 2014)

Raised a catholic from a very early age.
*Agnostic leaning atheist,* I do not believe in a higher being at all. I tried to for many years after coming to the conclusion it was all an elaborate- long fable at age 12
I only kept disliking religion the more I tried to force myself to "believe" so I stopped all together. I don't mind people's religion and their views as long as they keep it outside my life and don't begin to force their ideas onto me. I respect their choice, they should respect mine, easy.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

I like that a personal view of god is on here. 

Since it's quite complex what I believe. Yet also so simple.


I just know that it's "god".

Which is everything and anything.

I basically think that your internal intuition is god. And you should follow it.
Not your free will/ego.

Which is basically the root of everyones problems, since you have this divine wisdom just sitting there not being used. lol


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

yes I believe!!


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

Atheist here, I don't believe in any god. That being said it's sad to think that there's no actual meaning of life, but maybe it's better that way. People keep thinking that the good and the bad will get what they deserve in the end, but nice thoughts don't create reality.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

It's highly unlikely that the Abrahamic God or any man-made deity exists. I don't know if deities exist in the vast universe(s) or not, but if they do humans probably aren't aware of them. I chose "No" because I don't believe that the Arbahamic "God" exists.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

the idea of god as a psychological phenomenon the mind of masses make real in a way for their belief purposes seems pretty plausible to me but not exactly the man with the beard sitting on a throne but literally anything that gives them faith and they entrust can be considered a "god" in its own, from the pencil a student uses for every final feeling it'll give them more chances of passing to someone visiting a relative's grave every month, those rituals can be considered a god-like entity themselves although the idea of a higher being probably ni-dom is something i require more evidence about. i mean, it's a ni dom. please god don't let me meet them


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

What a pointless undertaking...


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

INTJ, self discovered Deist. I picked Personal View since it's a philosophy, not a religion and Deism and Agnosticism isn't the same thing entirely. Maybe it would be better if I picked "Other"? I am not sure.


----------



## lumostartarus (Apr 1, 2014)

I believe in myself.
read my sig


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I believe there is a higher power, just because life is so complex that to me, it seems unlikely that it simply just came into existence. However, that does not mean the higher power has to be the God we hear about in church. At least I really hope it isn't. Church left me with way too many issues that will probably take a ton of therapy to unravel, and if I were to come to believe that everything I learned was actually true, I just don't think I could deal with it. I believe it's possible, but I don't see it as the only possibility.


----------



## Octavius Magnus (Dec 6, 2014)

I am an NT that believes in God. I was told that INTJ's are the least likely to believe in God.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

I can't accept that the existence of the earth and all its inhabitants is merely a coincidence.
At the latest after I read a book by C.S. Lewis, former atheist who kind of "discovered" God by pure logic,
there is no denial that there must be a God. 

I read more about it and experienced the christian God of the Bible through prayers and "many super-cool coincidences" as many atheists would probably describe it. INTP - still curious about many things, though. I'm still searching for a lot of answers and trust me, taking the viewpoint that there is a God didn't make searching for answers easier. A few other, practical things in life, though.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

Not in the least. The concept of an omnipotent God doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

Kind of... Kind of not. Idk lol


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeezus said:


> Why is a white guy who grew up in the West speaking broken English in an Arabic accent? This is just funny.


How ignorant of you .. he recently learned english from Germany anyway did you even listen to what he said ? he discovered that God does exist and if you want to argue over the science facts go and argue with him not me . he is a scientist who learned arabic in order to read the old historical books which are written in arabic .


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Personal view of God. NT.


----------



## dexysmidnight (Dec 4, 2014)

Hmm.. I picked "personal view of god", but could have picked "no" or "agnostic" as well. I don't believe that there's a specific God or a true religion. I sometimes call myself a deist, which means believing that some God (or spiritual power) created earth, but have no influnence on it nowadays. It sort of sums up my beliefs, except that deism (I think) is a christian term, and I don't feel like this belief have to be defined as that, more like a belief which is independent to every religion. So I belive that some sort of physical or spiritual power created the earth. This power could be futuristic humans, or "people" from another dimension or even "ghost" if you prefer that definition. Regardless of deinition it's something that we can't see or feel, but may be able to percieve intuitively. And I also think this is where we come when we die, or possibly is rebirthed into. Therfore I also believe that we have a soul.

Dopey. :S


----------

